# CLI Installation



## OSXniCKels (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm new to FreeBSD, but not Linux in general.

My question:

in FreeBSD, how do I install apps from a repo?

Ex. in Ubuntu it's "apt-get install <app_name>" and in Fedora is't "yum install <app_name>".

What is this equivilent in FreeBSD?

Thanks.

--OSXniCKels


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 22, 2009)

Read The Fine Manual


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 22, 2009)

FreeBSD has _nothing_ to do with 'Linux in general'. Forget about 'apt', 'yum', and 'repos'.


----------



## OSXniCKels (Nov 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> FreeBSD has _nothing_ to do with 'Linux in general'. Forget about 'apt', 'yum', and 'repos'.



Jeeze dude, that's not very helpful nor polite.  But I appreciate you're response.  I'm not trying to be an ahole to you, but "forget about ... " is basically a counter-productive statement for a forum as it says "stop trying to learn about <forum_topic>".  Just some insight from a fellow forum dweller.

Seriously though, thanks for taking the time to post to this thread.



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Read The Fine Manual



Thank you to YOU killasmurf86.  I suppose I should have looked for a handbook myself before asking a n00b question on the forums.

I appreciate you're response as well.

Like I said originally, I'm fairly knowledgeable with Linux, and FreeBSD is a variant of Linux correct?

Anyhow, thanks again!

-OSXniCKels


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2009)

> FreeBSD is a variant of Linux correct?



No.

http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/bsd4linux1.php

If you want to learn about FreeBSD, ditch the Linuxisms and the Linux mindset, or you'll never get it. Which is what I said in the first place: "forget about it". Learn something new.

Specifically:
The Ports System
Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/nutshell.html


----------



## OSXniCKels (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I'll read up on BSD!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2009)

also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freebsd


----------



## dave (Nov 26, 2009)

To answer your question...

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

